# NEW YORK | Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center | T/O



## Chibears85

I did not see a thread for this any where, so here it is.

This is for the World Trade Center Performing Arts Center which will begin construction this year because right now a temporary exit from the PATH station is occupying the site until then.

The only few renders I could find:








*A rendering of a preliminary design by Gehry Partners for a performing arts center at ground zero.*


----------



## oli83

I doubt that this one will start this year, because the temporary PATH station will be needed for at least two more years.

But anyway, thanks for creating the thread and posting the renders. These are not final, though?! afaik the final design is not decided yet.


----------



## fimiak

This thread is unnecessary. These renders are older than dirt and completely wrong. You didn't even label the architect (Frank Gehry).


----------



## Chibears85

fimiak said:


> This thread is unnecessary. These renders are older than dirt and completely wrong. You didn't even label the architect (Frank Gehry).


Even if the renders are from freaking 2002, this thread is necessary. There is no where else to talk about the Performing Arts Center.


----------



## Riley1066

I hope this project never sees the light of day as a Frank Gehry project. He's the worst architect ever.

Get Richard Meier to design it instead.


----------



## oli83

Latest news I found on this.. definately a long way to go, but it's good to have a thread to discuss about the planning and news around the project 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/27/arts/plans-for-ground-zero-arts-center-change-again.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

New York Times
March 26, 2013

Plans for Ground Zero Arts Hub Shift Again

By ROBIN POGREBIN









*A rendering of a preliminary design by Gehry Partners for a performing arts center at ground zero.*

And then there were none.

When a performing arts center was first planned for the former World Trade Center site, four cultural organizations were chosen after a high-profile competition to anchor a complex that would make ground zero a new and vibrant cultural destination.

But over the years each of the organizations has fallen away.

The International Freedom Center — which was to explore human rights — was scuttled by Gov. George E. Pataki for attracting “too much controversy.” The Drawing Center, stung by criticism that some of its exhibitions had been “anti-American,” stayed in SoHo and renovated. And New York City decided that the Signature Theater would be too expensive, so that company built a new home on Theater Row instead.

That left only the Joyce Theater, which was to make the proposed center a home for dance as the reigning tenant and to call it the International Dance Center. Now, quietly, the plans have changed yet again. The performing arts center will instead be a multidisciplinary space that includes theater, music and film, as well as dance, said Maggie Boepple, its president. While the Joyce will retain a role at the site, dance will just be one part of many different kinds of programming.

After nine years of waiting and adjusting, the Joyce might be expected to be frustrated by this development. But Linda Shelton, the Joyce’s executive director, said her organization believed that to be part of the arts center in some way was better than not being part of it at all.

“Am I disappointed that it’s not going to be all dance all the time?” she said. “Of course I am. But I’m patient and I’m realistic, so I want to be there with whatever it is.”

As part of the new vision the center is shopping for an artistic director who will play a strong role in defining the direction and identity of the center.

“There is interest all over the world in this job,” Ms. Boepple said. “Whoever is the artistic head of this will be in charge of everything,”

City officials say the adjustment was necessary if the arts center were to be a viable enterprise in Lower Manhattan. “The Joyce can only use it so many weeks of the year,” said Julie Menin, the former chairwoman of Community Board 1, who serves on the arts center board. “It always made sense to have more than one cultural tenant.”

With the programming and price tag still to be determined, the board said it could not begin to raise money for the arts center, which is being designed by Frank Gehry. Previous estimates have ranged from $300 million to $700 million.

“Until we have set the programming, we can’t be asking people to give money,” Ms. Menin said.

To lower the construction costs the board has eliminated some features from the center, like classrooms. More critically the number of stages has been reduced from the four that were originally called for — three for the Signature and one for the Joyce — to a main stage and a 200-seat flexible space.

But even those plans remain in flux. The main stage had originally been touted as a 1,000-seat house that would fill a niche in a city that lacks theaters of that size. But now that plan is no longer definite because the board must determine whether it can afford to fit an auditorium that large on a site with limited square footage. “There will be a whole new redesign because we really changed the building,” Ms. Boepple said. “One of the things we’re looking at is whether a 1,000-seat theater is possible.”

Mr. Gehry, in a telephone interview, said he continued to roll with the punches. “The other program was grand and big, and it seemed in scale with the place,” he said. “We’ve got a smaller program now because of finances. I don’t take time to look backwards. We’ll make something out of it that works.”

The New York City Opera had aspired to be selected for the site — it now performs in various locations — but the center is not going to be an opera house or a symphonic hall, Ms. Boepple said, although performances in each discipline may be presented there.

The board has been consulting with various arts executives, including Jack O’Brien, the theater director, and Michael M. Kaiser, president of the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington.

With places like the Brooklyn Academy of Music, the Park Avenue Armory and a planned “culture shed” at Hudson Yards, some arts executives question the need for yet another multidisciplinary stage and its prospects for sustainability.

“I have strong reservations about where the resources are to pay for it,” said Karen Brooks Hopkins, president of the Brooklyn Academy. “All the existing institutions are struggling to meet their goals in a very tough environment.”

A preliminary board was named in 2011 as a prerequisite for tapping into $100 million that the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation — which oversees ground zero — had set aside for the center. Each of its members has agreed to donate or raise $5 million.

In addition to Ms. Menin they include the developers Larry Silverstein and John E. Zuccotti; Christy Ferer, the founder and chief executive of the Vidicom video company; and Zenia Mucha, an executive vice president of the Walt Disney Company. Patricia E. Harris, the first deputy mayor, serves as an ex officio member representing Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg.

The center has been delayed by some forces outside its control: political jockeying and the completion of a PATH station. There was also, at one point, the suggestion of moving the performing arts center off ground zero to the nearby site of the Deutsche Bank building.

Given that the *center is now not expected to open until 2017 or 2018*, Ms. Boepple said it is important to create a place that can change with the times. “We have to be somehow able with a crystal ball to design something that will be current when it opens and that means flexible,” she said. “Who knows what’s going to happen to the performing arts in five years?”

© 2013 The New York Times Company


----------



## ILOVENY

Those are old renderings for the museum.


----------



## Chibears85

ILOVENY said:


> Those are old renderings for the museum.


Fixed!:nuts:


----------



## Сталин

Chibears85 said:


> Fixed!:nuts:


Any other renders?


----------



## Chibears85

Сталин;102878478 said:


> Any other renders?


Only render I could find, sadly... This will probably be the last thing on the WTC site to open (In like 2020) so there is really no more renders.


----------



## Chibears85

"Performing Arts Center – Construction will begin after 2013 since a temporary exit from the PATH station will occupy the site until then."

So will this start construction once the PATH station is removed? Or will they wait till 2WTC is done in like 5 years?


----------



## Ghostface79

From what I understand, construction won't start till 2015, which is when they new PATH station will open. Makes sense considering they expect the building to be completed by 2017-2018.


----------



## metazcq

These are not final, though?! afaik the final design is not decided yet.


----------



## metazcq

These are not final, though?! afaik the final design is not decided yet.


----------



## city_thing

"International Freedom Centre"?

Seriously?

Wow. Will they only be serving Freedom Fries™ and Liberty Toast™ there?


----------



## Chibears85

The Performing Arts Center as of August 24, 2013:


----------



## Riley1066

They should just build an extension to the 9/11 Memorial park there ... no structures ... Maybe that could be the home for the Fritz Koenig Sphere.


----------



## Mercenary

Construction on the Performance Arts Center won't start until 2016


----------



## Otie

That is a wrong statement. Foundation work has been done in coordination with the VSC phase III.


----------



## UmarPK

Riley1066 said:


> I hope this project never sees the light of day as a Frank Gehry project. He's the worst architect ever.
> 
> Get Richard Meier to design it instead.



Frank Gehry overrated old everybody kissing his ass architect, glad someone agrees with me.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's actually a pretty cool building


----------



## karimbo

It's amazing how little attention is being given to the WTCPAC. hno:

Almost no pictures, 5 pages, and no one seem to know what is going on there... When is it going to be built?


----------



## Mercenary

karimbo said:


> It's amazing how little attention is being given to the WTCPAC. hno:
> 
> Almost no pictures, 5 pages, and no one seem to know what is going on there... When is it going to be built?


It won't begin construction until the Transit Hub opens because the temporary one is located where this Performance Arts center is suppose to be built.

The Transit Hub will open in late 2015, so if they get the funding in place and design approved, construction could begin in mid-2016 and should be finished by 2019.


----------



## weidncol

The temporary entrance will actually begin removal in December when the PATH Hall opens. The Port Authority will build the PAC infrastructure up to grade level through 2015 then.


----------



## droneriot

I love Gehry's more "conservative" designs such as the one shelved for this project. Maybe they asked him for a design thinking they'd get one of his famous scrapyard sculptures on LSD and were disappointed when they got something that actually looks good.


----------



## oli83

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/01/13/designless_wtc_arts_center_still_searching_for_an_architect.php



> *Design-less WTC Arts Center Still Searching for an Architect*
> Tuesday, January 13, 2015, by Evan Bindelglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Trade Center Performing Arts Center officially scrapped Frank Gehry's design for the venue, stalling the already stalled project. Little has happened since then, but on Monday, officials from the center told Community Board 1's Planning Committee that *they are close to being able to move forward again*, having narrowed the search for a new architect to three firms.
> 
> Maggie Boepple, president of the WTC Performing Arts Center, made clear that the split from Gehry and his controversial design was "amicable." She only said that no contract could be reached. In terms of a new design team, they have narrowed the prospective firms from 50 to three, and the board will make a decision "soon" and choose an executive architect to oversee the project.


Read more...


----------



## Mercenary

oli83 said:


> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/01/13/designless_wtc_arts_center_still_searching_for_an_architect.php
> 
> 
> 
> Read more...


This is old news. Don't know why they are publishing it now.


----------



## weidncol

http://www.tribecatrib.com/content/artistic-director-offers-new-glimpse-wtc-performance-center



> The people planning the Performing Arts Center at the World Trade Center are aiming high.
> 
> The complex will feature “the best artists of our time” in “the most exciting and advanced theater in the country,” associate artistic director Lucy Sexton told a Community Board 1 committee on Monday. Detailing the latest vision for the center, planned to be built roughly where the temporary PATH station now stands, next to One World Trade Center, she said the theaters would feature a wide array of offerings, including theater, dance, music, musical theater and “new” opera.
> 
> Sexton said there would be three theaters—150, 350 and 550 seats—that could be combined in different ways to accommodate audiences of up to 1,000. Overseen by artistic director David Lan, the artistic director of London’s New Vic, many shows will be produced at the center in collaboration with artists around the world as well as other institutions in the city, Sexton said.
> 
> As “the most digitally advanced space in the city, in the country and one of the most digitally advanced spaces in the world,” Sexton said, the center would position itself as a showcase for digital media arts and international collaborations.
> 
> Or, she said, the technology could give students, in their classrooms, front row seats at a dance rehearsal or a master class with a performing artist.
> 
> Open from 8 in the morning until 1 a.m., Sexton said the center would be “alive all day,” drawing tourists, Downtown residents and workers not only to shows but to breakfast or lunch or just a cup of coffee. “The public space is very important to us,” she said.
> 
> Maggie Boepple, the Performing Arts Center’s president, said that the center’s board is close to announcing the winning architect, and a design for the building. As for Frank Gehry, the center’s former architect who had come up with a concept for a bigger, more elaborate structure, “it was an amicable parting but we couldn’t come to a contractual agreement,” she said. “I’m not going to go into why. We both tried.”
> 
> Boepple estimated that the center, long delayed for financial reasons as well as the overdue completion of the permanent PATH station, would open in late 2018 or 2019. In the meantime, she said, there would be collaborations between the center and other arts institutions to whet the public’s appetite for what is to come.


----------



## Riley1066

Still think a plain stretch of grass would be fine in that location.


----------



## wtcforever

This won't open till I'm in college


----------



## WorldTradeCenterKid

Riley1066 said:


> Still think a plain stretch of grass would be fine in that location.


or a bigger plaza.


----------



## PMadFlyer

wtcforever said:


> This won't open till I'm in college


I'll have graduated by then. hno:


----------



## Otie

^Nice to hear from you.

This project has almost no financial support from the Port Authority. Pat Foye's tenure is known for redirecting its capital planning towards improvement of transportation and services outside of the WTC campus. The WTC no longer holds the level of focus and importance it had under Chris Ward's tenure.

Given this, the odds of getting the PAC depends fully on the capability of the Board of PAC to raise funds.


----------



## Tower Dude

Which I don't think will be the hardest thing to do, a lot of people in New York who want their name on something especially in that part of town


----------



## hentus

Any new news on this?
Anyone?oke:


----------



## Hudson11

coincidentally enough, there appears to be some activity at the site. 2 cranes and a mess of materials. It could be for another building however. I haven't payed much attention to this corner of the WTC campus.


----------



## oli83

Hudson11 said:


> coincidentally enough, there appears to be some activity at the site. 2 cranes and a mess of materials. It could be for another building however. I haven't payed much attention to this corner of the WTC campus.


The cranes are related to the hub and used to sit there for some time, lifting materials down.. however, the finished hub is a prerequisite for the Performing Arts Center to be built on top, so you are kind of right.. ^^


----------



## uakoops

They recently began demolishing some of the temporary structure in that area.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Good, that thing is an eyesore.

Will it be a big open pit until they start constructing it?


----------



## WillBuild

*Ground Zero Arts Center to Shrink Further*



> THE Performing Arts Center planned for the former World Trade Center site was dealt a serious blow on Thursday when the corporation in charge of downtown redevelopment insisted that the project come in at no more than $200 million — *about half the original estimated cost*.


 (From the Times)



> "We can do a great building for $200 million—it has to be built," [..] Boepple says the center will likely still have three stages, but *will not be as tall*.


 (as reported by curbed)

They should learn from Fulton Center and use that high value real estate for a proper building, as opposed to throw money away on a low rise.

As a matter of fact, a serious residential building could probably easy pay for the entire performance center. That still leaves the issue that we don't actually need any additional venues in the city (after the culture shed, polonsky shakespeare center, etcetera) and no theater or dance company has signed on to this boondoggle. Sigh.


----------



## spectre000

WillBuild said:


> As a matter of fact, a serious residential building could probably easy pay for the entire performance center. That still leaves the issue that we don't actually need any additional venues in the city (after the culture shed, polonsky shakespeare center, etcetera) and no theater or dance company has signed on to this boondoggle. Sigh.



A residential building on the WTC site just strikes me as very inappropriate. 

A hotel would be fine, but not apartments.


----------



## MarshallKnight

spectre000 said:


> A residential building on the WTC site just strikes me as very inappropriate.
> 
> A hotel would be fine, but not apartments.


I tend to agree with this, not least because the usually thin proportions for a residential wedged between two beefy towers would look really odd, and there are plenty of new residentials going up all around the site. A hotel would make a lot of sense though.

In any case, I definitely think there's better use for that space than a performing arts center. Hell, they could just turn it into a temporary park until there's enough demand to build another office tower.

But, if we're thinking alternate uses, let's think outside the box for a second...

Wouldn't this be the absolute ideal site for a Business School version of the R.I. Cornell Tech Campus? Is it crazy to think the nation's top B-schools (Stanford, Harvard, Penn, Columbia, etc.) would pay top dollar for an outpost in the center of the Financial District?


----------



## Riley1066

They should just use the PAC land as a lawn for the WTC area. Or maybe a swimming pool/ice rink combo.


----------



## webeagle12

Riley1066 said:


> They should just use the PAC land as a lawn for the WTC area. Or maybe a swimming pool/ice rink combo.


Thank god you are not a developer


----------



## royal rose1

^^ hahaha I have to agree 100%. If he were a developer we'd be seeing churches built in times square


----------



## onewtclover

germantower said:


> There is the potential of another "thing" at the site.


This was posted on the 2WTC thread a while back, and it looks residental. Could this be the building that will rise here?


----------



## spectre000

onewtclover said:


> This was posted on the 2WTC thread a while back, and it looks residental. Could this be the building that will rise here?



Pure fantasy.


----------



## WR HEARST

spectre000 said:


> Pure fantasy.



Fantasy is ruling the game in the area!...we already have a church on top of the VSC!(pretty weird!)
Who own the land actually?The Port Authority?
I love Marshallnight's idea....a business school would be great!..but I also love the idea of a Performing Art Center;I guess we already have enough green spaces on the site but a Japanese garden with some Isamu Noguchi sculptures would be appropriate.It could be a mix of all of these things too!
The lack of ambition for this particular spot (which is a prime location)surprises me a lot;...I confess I was relying once more on mister Bloomberg generosity!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Well the church is a reconstruction of the one destroyed in the attacks.


----------



## WR HEARST

ThatOneGuy said:


> Well the church is a reconstruction of the one destroyed in the attacks.



I know..but it wasn't so exposed inside a public park,on top of a public security center:sounds a bit out of place imo...


----------



## rishitha

The projects design is gud and is visible with full of lights.


----------



## Hudson11

some activity... a concrete pour seems to be underway. Anybody know what's up?


----------



## webeagle12

Hudson11 said:


> some activity... a concrete pour seems to be underway. Anybody know what's up?


So.... they probably decided to pour more concrete for platforms.

Not sure what so special about this. Happen hundred of times before.


----------



## ebrown89

The original plan for Site 5 (near Liberty Park) was a hotel/residential space. That site currently has no future but you have to believe something will be built there. It is, after all, a vacant lot in downtown Manhattan. The question is whether the Port Authority simply sells it off the site to another developer, which very well may happen. I'd really like to see some sort of hotel/residential space at the site, be that at Site 5 or the PAC site (which I refer to as "Site 6").


----------



## Hudson11

webeagle12 said:


> So.... they probably decided to pour more concrete for platforms.
> 
> Not sure what so special about this. Happen hundred of times before.


I pretty much never pay attention to what happens over there. Assuming by the lack of photos in this thread, not many folks here do either.


----------



## Riley1066

royal rose1 said:


> ^^ hahaha I have to agree 100%. If he were a developer we'd be seeing churches built in times square


I'm an atheist.


----------



## Ghostface79

*New Plan, Again, for WTC Performing-Arts Center*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-plan-again-for-wtc-performing-arts-center-1445475664



> The performing-arts center planned for the World Trade Center complex is shifting pe yet again, as its leaders work to deliver a slimmed-down project that can be built for roughly half the cost.
> 
> - edit: please do not copy whole articles into the forums, thanks


----------



## WR HEARST

Riley1066 said:


> I'm an atheist.



Lol!..probably the reason why you hate Gehry so much!...


----------



## ThomasK2001

http://www.wtc.com/about/overview

Has anyone ever seen the Performing Arts Center in this overview render?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A glass slab huh?


----------



## tateyb

REX Named Lead Architect for the Performing Arts Center at the World Trade Center



> The Lower Manhattan Development Corporation (LMDC) announced today that they have selected the design team for the Performing Arts Center at the World Trade Center (PACWTC). Local Brooklyn-based firm REX — which was founded by principal Joshua Prince-Ramus as the New York office of OMA — beat out Danish firm Henning Larsen Architects and Dutch firm UNStudio for the lead role on the project. In order to tackle the specific needs of a mixed-use performing arts space, REX will be partnering with Davis Brody Bond as executive architect and Charcoalblue as theater consultant.
> 
> ...
> 
> While REX's design for PACWTC has not yet been revealed, some of their earlier conceptual work may provide insight into their plans for the World Trade Center site. In 2002, The New York Times Magazine organized the Downtown Study Group to imagine alternatives to LMDC's plans at the time.


----------



## spectre000

I have high hopes. I think this could be very good.


----------



## ThomasK2001

ThomasK2001 said:


> http://www.wtc.com/about/overview
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the Performing Arts Center in this overview render?


This could possibly be REX's plan, I dont know, im just guessing, even though renderings werent released...


----------



## ThomasK2001

Renderings will be released Spring 2016


----------



## Riley1066

Aren't there enough theaters in NYC already?


----------



## webeagle12

Riley1066 said:


> Aren't there enough theaters in NYC already?


With 8.4 million people, short answer is no


----------



## Christi69

You also have to add the millions of tourists who visit the Big Apple every year!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

REX? I wouldn't expect anything amazing from them.


----------



## ThomasK2001




----------



## Godzilla Ranger NYC

Would this be considered WTC 5 or 6 lol?


----------



## Lt. H Caine

^^6WTC. Because were the Deutsche Bank Building used to stand is where the new 5WTC is supposed to be built, if that ever happens...


----------



## ThomasK2001




----------



## towerpower123




----------



## ThomasK2001




----------



## ThomasK2001

According to the Lower Manhattan Construction Corporation, the PAC will be completed in 2017...


2017????


----------



## WTCgeek98

Any news on this building?


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

ThomasK2001 said:


> According to the Lower Manhattan Construction Corporation, the PAC will be completed in 2017...
> 
> 
> 2017????



Well,they keep scaling back the project...


----------



## WTCgeek98

hno:When are the renderings gonna be here?hno:


----------



## ThomasK2001

They said Spring 2016, so I'm the coming weeks or a few months


----------



## WillBuild

I still don't understand: why are they not planning a skyscraper at this prime location?

Whatever the argument for building a subsidized theater space at the WTC, surely it will be easier to fund when it comes with 60 stories of condos on top?

This seems like a potential waste of prime real estate on par with the Fulton center subway station.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

ThomasK2001 said:


> Demolition will start in late 2017 or early 2018 according to Curbed


Omg, why one whole year later? Isn't it obsolete now that the Calatrava hub is opened?


----------



## Ghostface79

^^ I doubt that timeline is correct, I read the Curbed article and it actually states:

http://ny.curbed.com/2016/9/8/12834872/world-trade-center-nyc-construction-update


> Groundbreaking is scheduled for 2018 and opening should happen in early 2020


Besides, demo of the temporary station has already started so i'm sure we can expect this one to break ground no later than 2018.


----------



## Tower Dude

Honestly the marble during the day (at least in the rendering) makes this look a bit too brutalist in my opinion. Hopefully the combination of glass and marble will give it a splendid sheen that will make seem a bit more neo-modern or neo-futurist. That being said, as a theater person this could be one of the coolest performing spaces to work at.


----------



## spectre000

There could be some underground work related to the VSC that needs finishing before the PAC can start. A 2018 starts seems plausible. 

Nothing at the WTC is easy. But I like the new design. I can't wait to see it start, whenever that may be.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I would understand underground work, but they were saying the demolition of the old vsc would only just start in 2018.


----------



## streetscapeer

I made a gif from the video to highlight the glossiness that this will have (check out the reflection)


----------



## Architecture lover

It's going to be truly amazing. Mies van der Rohe used onyx stone for the interior of the Barcelona Pavilion, remarkable material, it looks like a nice painting, of course, I am still not sure if that's the material used on the exterior, but it might look amazing, eccentric and futuristic although I've never seen it used in exteriors, in person it looks like there's magma beneath the stone (well it looked like that to me), or electricity, not sure what's the right way to explain it, but it leaves a huge impression. Spectacular and extravagant material.


----------



## Ghostface79

The more I look at the renders, the more I love this building. 
Depending on the execution, this could really turn out to be a true gem.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Architecture lover said:


> It's going to be truly amazing. Mies van der Rohe used onyx stone for the interior of the Barcelona Pavilion, remarkable material, it looks like a nice painting, of course, I am still not sure if that's the material used on the exterior


I think it will be Vermont Marble for the exterior.


----------



## Architecture lover

It might be (especially if we look at the daytime renders). I checked the official site to get more information, but I couldn't find information concerning the material on the exterior. 
This is off topic, but do we have a thread for 2050 M STREET in Washington, DC? That building is the most elegant and innovative structure I've seen lately (it has curved glass panels). The building is designed by REX, too. 
Edit: Someone should definitely open a thread about that beauty, you should see the glass mockups, impressive.


----------



## MichaelHH

Impressed with the initial renderings. If they can pull it off in the spirit of what's represented here, the Perelman will be a great addition to the complex. Amazing solution given the importance and complexity of the site and the surrounding "starchitecture!" Simple and elegant, it calls just the right amount of attention to itself in contrast to all the surrounding glass, and will shine at night with the marble/glass and lighting!


----------



## Mainyehc

iiConTr0v3rSYx said:


>


This entrance reminds me a lot of Rem Koolhaas' Casa da Música (also a concert hall), in Porto, Portugal:


----------



## droneriot

A lot of things went wrong with the WTC, poor choices and value engineering make the towers less than stellar in the world of supertalls. The memorial isn't entirely perfect either, the buildings look like afterthoughts and the random strips of grass make no sense. And those "stability pipes" or whatever one may call them in the transportation hub didn't exactly enhance the design.

However, I absolutely love the memorial pools, so simple but so beautiful. And even with the pipes I just criticised I think the Calatrava hub is amazing. And now this PAC design, I think when all is said, the gorgeous stuff in the WTC complex will comfortably outweigh the downers. Amazing renders, going to be a beauty!

All is well in the end...


----------



## Riley1066

I wonder if that grass circle on top will be accessible by the public.


----------



## weidncol

That would provide awesome views of the complex, better than Liberty Park. I hope it's a public amentity.


----------



## RegentHouse

Architecture lover said:


> It's going to be truly amazing. Mies van der Rohe used onyx stone for the interior of the Barcelona Pavilion, remarkable material, it looks like a nice painting, of course, I am still not sure if that's the material used on the exterior, but it might look amazing, eccentric and futuristic although I've never seen it used in exteriors, in person it looks like there's magma beneath the stone (well it looked like that to me), or electricity, not sure what's the right way to explain it, but it leaves a huge impression. Spectacular and extravagant material.


Comparing it to Mies van der Rohe's work is like comparing fine drapery to a used tampon.


----------



## Architecture lover

Where's the part in which I compare the Performing Arts Center to the Barcelona Pavilion? I only mention a possible use of materials (I even stated quite well that I am not sure if they'll use the same material). Read more carefully next time. 
About the rest, I couldn't care less how you perceive the building and how you express yourself.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

RegentHouse said:


> Comparing it to Mies van der Rohe's work like comparing fine drapery to a used tampon.


Your elegant rhetoric is undoubtly the mark of a sophisticated esthete!
However,make no mistake, Mies van der Rohe is a famed architect,not 
a brand of German sausage..


----------



## Architecture lover

Hilarious. :lol:


----------



## RegentHouse

At least sausages have good taste. At least 1 WTC's spire/antenna can be clad as originally intended in the future, and 2 WTC still has the construction flexibility for the original superior proposal. The proposed performing arts center is as crap as you can except.

NYC deserves better for a proper grand performing arts center than a box named after someone who makes a living off cutting costs. Maybe Barbra Streisand will resign as chair before groundbreaking or conducting any degenerate events, and honor her promise to leave the country this fall? When that time comes, maybe this atrocious proposal is scrapped for something more imaginative. Calatrava did the Oculus and is currently doing St. Nicholas, so it's logical for him to continue the magic.


----------



## Riley1066

There has to be a way to access the PAC from the West Corridor of the Transit complex too.


----------



## generalscarr

RegentHouse said:


> At least sausages have good taste. At least 1 WTC's spire/antenna can be clad as originally intended in the future, and 2 WTC still has the construction flexibility for the original superior proposal. The proposed performing arts center is as crap as you can except.
> 
> NYC deserves better for a proper grand performing arts center than a box named after someone who makes a living off cutting costs. Maybe Barbra Streisand will resign as chair before groundbreaking or conducting any degenerate events, and honor her promise to leave the country this fall? When that time comes, maybe this atrocious proposal is scrapped for something more imaginative. Calatrava did the Oculus and is currently doing St. Nicholas, so it's logical for him to continue the magic.



No freaking way this site needs another white, ribbed Calatrava building. The hub is amazing but the church should have been designed by somebody else, for variety.
This is an elegant and characteristic design that works great with the rest of the complex. If you hate it, it's your problem, you can fulfill your performing arts needs somewhere else.


----------



## RegentHouse

^^If you actually saw the renders of the church, you would know it's not a white ribbed building.

REX is a barely a second-rate architect, and the only characteristic about the proposal is that it's a boxed turd with no context and characteristics whatsoever. It's supposed to be place of public assembly on extremely sensitive land, yet it feels like forces cherry-picked the most insulting architecture and representatives.


----------



## Riley1066

The PAC should not have an individual's name on it regardless of how big the financial gift is to get it built. That's not charity its egotism, and egotism has no place in that part of Manhattan.


----------



## ThomasK2001

Demolition has started on the PATH station entrance itself, but only very minor things have been taken off. They removed the small antenna and some clutter off the roof. There is also a large crane on the north side of the site. 

Camera: kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=pathtemp









Earthcam


----------



## uakoops

They also took away 2 big temporary AC units that were on the ground on the Vesey Street side (that's what the big crane was for), and moved a construction trailer over to the WTC2 site.


----------



## Enigmatism415

Riley1066 said:


> There has to be a way to access the PAC from the West Corridor of the Transit complex too.


No, that would be too logical, intuitive, and convenient. Instead, we'll weather the elements whilst queuing up. And a unique view of the beautiful expensive plaza from the upper floors? Nah, too distracting...


----------



## ThomasK2001

They have removed some of the roofing, metal sheets are exposed


----------



## Architecture lover

The video features a massing model. Here's a link because when I try to embed the video it says: an error occurred (when you play the video). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePx-WR_iHLs


----------



## JohnDee

Initial impression, I'm not a fan. This one looks a bit simplistic for my taste, just a square with a marble facade. I suppose it fits in with the modernist complex well and is unobtrusive. Still find it a snooze.


----------



## ThomasK2001

I hope you guys have been watching! 








Earthcam 
Link: http://kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=pathtemp


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Seem's there could be a delay!

I was wondering why demo stopped. Looks like there's an issue between the Port Authority and LMDC regarding money owned.


----------



## Hudson11

The PA is being greedy. That's not even newsworthy...


----------



## webeagle12

iiConTr0v3rSYx said:


> Seem's there could be a delay!
> 
> I was wondering why demo stopped. Looks like there's an issue between the Port Authority and LMDC regarding money owned.


shocking


----------



## abby2529

This will be open more opportunities for people live here nearby.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Guest

iiConTr0v3rSYx said:


> Seem's there could be a delay!
> 
> I was wondering why demo stopped. Looks like there's an issue between the Port Authority and LMDC regarding money owned.


Maybe they woke up and realized the newer design would make visitors fall asleep out of boredom at the sight of it before they got through the door?


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

Oh I love the design.  For me it fits perfectly into the WTC. Would love to go in there for a show someday, just for the sake of going in there.


----------



## SidewalkSuper

Does anyone have an update on the discussions (if any) between the Port Authority and the LMDC?

(BTW, I just noticed that earthcam updated their archive images this afternoon (May 4).)


----------



## SidewalkSuper

*I see a crane -- a fairly big one!*

Just installed on the north side of the building site.

:cheers:


----------



## webeagle12

SidewalkSuper said:


> Just installed on the north side of the building site.
> 
> :cheers:


What cams are you using because I see same images for past 3 month? It hasn't been updated


----------



## uakoops

^^


> .Kanto, iamxeddiex, McSky, JuanPaulo, streetscapeer and 88538 others disliked this post


WTF????


----------



## webeagle12

uakoops said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> WTF????


that his signature


----------



## Swiddle

webeagle12 said:


> that his signature


:lol: I created that sig back when Kanto was still around (though I've increased the "dislike" count a few times). I wonder whatever happened to him? He hasn't been on here since "June 12th, 2015 07:50 AM". Sorry for the OT.


----------



## uakoops

Swiddle said:


> :lol: I created that sig back when Kanto was still around (though I've increased the "dislike" count a few times). I wonder whatever happened to him? He hasn't been on here since "June 12th, 2015 07:50 AM". Sorry for the OT.


I just noticed it now... I'm glad you're not really disliked by so many people


----------



## webeagle12

uakoops said:


> I just noticed it now... I'm glad you're not really disliked by so many people


only 96539 people dislike him


----------



## oli83

Swiddle said:


> The view that was active when the temporary PATH station was being dismantled is now active again:
> 
> Performing Arts Center
> 
> More:


Seems like all of the cams do not update since December 21st hno:

Has earthcam discontinued coverage or did they only change the links?:shifty:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

12/21


----------



## uakoops

its not working in the earthcam app either. I think the camera is broken. I doubt anyone is going up there to fix it in this weather.


----------



## radgkqurt

There are nice World Trade Center Performing Arts. there are good design.

Website Development Company


----------



## StrongIsland

Seems work has halted (again) here. Anyone know what is going on? Been about a month now with zero activity going on. Regardless if the PAC is having funding issues the PA still needs to complete this phase up to street level. What gives? The endless delays are so exhausting with this cursed complex.


----------



## uakoops

uakoops said:


> its not working in the earthcam app either. I think the camera is broken. I doubt anyone is going up there to fix it in this weather.


Cams are working again. There are some workers on site but not much seems to have happened lately.


----------



## gdipasqu

So it's now U/C ?


----------



## Riley1066

gdipasqu said:


> So it's now U/C ?


The northern segment of the Vehicle Security Center that the PAC is on top of is under construction.


----------



## Gerard91

Today's Earthcam. No visible progress since 12/21.


----------



## uakoops

Crane was back in action today!


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Port Authority and the LMDC has come to deal about money being owned to PA, so construction is in full swing again!


World Trade Center’s performing arts venue gets back on track












> Governor Andrew Cuomo announced today that the Port Authority’s board of commissioners approved a 99-year lease for the venue, at the cost of $1 per year. Under the agreement, that lease could be extended for another 99 years, or the Port Authority could transfer the land it sits to World Trade Center Performing Arts Center, Inc., the organization running the performing arts center.
> 
> In terms of funding, Port Authority will receive $48 million from the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation, which will cover below-ground construction, due to finish by the end of the year. The project’s total cost is estimated at $250 million.
> 
> “The below grade work has already begun. The structural work is ongoing and on track,” a spokesperson for the Perelman said to Curbed in a statement.


Curbed


----------



## Riley1066

I really hope they can find a way to build direct concourse access in for this building ... even just two escalators and an elevator would be plenty.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see all the bookmatched marble patterns.


----------



## URBAN ARCHITECT

Chibears85 said:


> The Performing Arts Center as of August 24, 2013:


Nice view!


----------



## Pohtija

By Andrew Campbell Nelson (resized)


----------



## matthias23

WillBuild said:


> I am very excited about the translucent marble cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sight of that, especially at night, will hopefully silence criticisms that it is just a bland squat box.
> 
> The London skyline is an example of how too many buildings vying for attention creates a discordant jumble. With structures such as the Oculus and memorial nearby, it is great that this building blends in the New York grid, comparatively, while standing out with high quality cladding. And once you look more closely it has plenty of subtle high quality design details.
> 
> Obviously I would have drooled over another supertall, too. This is SSC. But when that is not in the cards, this is a beautiful design for this location.


smart design for this location IMO
it´s like positive/negative space with the 9/11 memorial

and being surrounded by fancy designs the simple shape totally stand out 
while the translucent cladding does the trick to make it more then a simple box


----------



## Pohtija

So this is what is to become of it.. Interesting to see..




























https://newyorkyimby.com/2018/02/co...ng-arts-center-at-the-world-trade-center.html


----------



## Pohtija

I have decided that I like it. I like it a lot actually.  A quite spectacular box it will be, acpecially at night.. It will create a nice stark contrast between this minimalistic geometrical shape and the fanciful rich in shape Oculus next to it.


----------



## Guest

That second picture of the last three you posted Pohtija looks like the two woman are pointing at WTC2 in a mocking way and the dog is laughing at WTC2 as he goes past.

Shame the building is box like as it would stand out more if it wasn't. WTC1 and WTC7 have similar shaped bases which doesn't help matters.


----------



## Architecture lover

I (as an architecture lover) am so thankful for studios such as REX, they find beauty in simplicity and quality in such a respectable way. Just so very mindful.


----------



## davidagnino

So no name? posters of plays and events? No neon glowing signals? 

I think that that render is not all of what there is. I love it, but where will all these things going to be? 

And what's with the black disk?


----------



## Riley1066

davidagnino said:


> So no name? posters of plays and events? No neon glowing signals?
> 
> I think that that render is not all of what there is. I love it, but where will all these things going to be?
> 
> And what's with the black disk?


The black lozenge is a sculpture.

The podium may have some signage, but its never going to be ostentatious and dazzling out of respect for the memorial next door.


----------



## sodap0p53

So, should they just go ahead and call the PAC "6 WTC"? There's designations for buildings 1-5 and 7, but no #6 anywhere. It could also be a nice little nod to the original 6WTC that stood in the same spot.


----------



## 0095914

PAC 6 sounds good to me


----------



## Josedc

it is so clean... I love it!


----------



## Guest

You know why it's really called PAC don't you? Think about it......


----------



## SgtPepper67

snapped these on Tuesday after class.


----------



## germantower

^^ Is this already part of the PAC?


----------



## sodap0p53

Technically, the above-ground work we're seeing right now is for the VSC, which will sit below the PAC, as well as be a part of the PAC's ground floor. Construction on the rest of the PAC structure will begin once the VSC part is finished later this year.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is the lower part of the cube, right? (The part with the stairs cutout that isn't lit up in the renders?)


----------



## uakoops

Some pictures from today 4/4/18.


----------



## germantower

I cant wait for the PAC to be done and that mess at wtc 1 and 7 base sorted out. Its about time.


----------



## oli83

Thanks a lot, I hadn't noticed on the webcam that it is above ground already - does the above ground part still belong to the parking garage or already to the PAC?


----------



## sodap0p53

From my understanding, we're still only on the VSC garage. Notice how the entrance to the PAC is a stairway leading to an upper floor, as the VSC occupies the 1st floor of the structure:










I'm not 100% sure, but I'm guessing there will be a vehicle entrance on the north face of the PAC? (It will have to go somewhere, as the temporary structure beside 1 WTC will be coming down afterwards)


----------



## PaulRubens

sodap0p53 said:


> From my understanding, we're still only on the VSC garage. Notice how the entrance to the PAC is a stairway leading to an upper floor, as the VSC occupies the 1st floor of the structure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm guessing there will be a vehicle entrance on the north face of the PAC? (It will have to go somewhere, as the temporary structure beside 1 WTC will be coming down afterwards)


A stairway is not very welcoming for people in wheelchairs or reduced mobility.


----------



## germantower

^^ I guess there are elevators somewhere else. I like the stairs the exact way as the rendering shows and as long as there is another way for disabled to enter the building, nothing should be altered here. TBH, i would endorse an elevator for accesibility for disabled over ugly ramps all the time.


----------



## spectre000

To give a little bit of an idea.


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

I’m sure there will be wheelchair accessibility. A ramp near the entrance is must, and I’m not really sure why the render doesn’t show one.


----------



## RegentHouse

I suppose I could be content with this box if Foster's 2WTC comes back, but whatever fluff you want to use in saying how great this building is, it's still a f**king box.


----------



## Riley1066

RegentHouse said:


> I suppose I could be content with this box if Foster's 2WTC comes back, but whatever fluff you want to use in saying how great this building is, it's still a f**king box.


And these are just a bunch of tetrahedrons:
Pyramids of Giza, in front of Cairo by LePierre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

RegentHouse said:


> I suppose I could be content with this box if Foster's 2WTC comes back, but whatever fluff you want to use in saying how great this building is, it's still a f**king box.


Yes it's another downgrade. The original design was far superior. Another vanilla building for the site of which at some point a newly designed WTC2 will continue that trend I'm sure. Not looking good for WTC2 at the moment.


----------



## germantower

^^ By original, do you mean the stacked boxes design?


----------



## Guest

germantower said:


> ^^ By original, do you mean the stacked boxes design?


Yeh just something that stands out and makes a bigger impact on the area.


----------



## xing lin

I don't get how people can judge whether a building stands out solely by how many polygons it's got. How many buildings are there out there that are an equilateral marble cube? if anything that old design might have been even less memorable by not having a distinct overall form.


----------



## sodap0p53

Personally, I thought those stacked boxes were terrible. Visually, it looked like a mess and it lent far too much attention to itself. Say what you will about the new design, but I think there's something to be said about the simplicity it offers.


----------



## Guest

Well I doubt if they chose that design it wouldn't have literally been boxes. I just like the scope of it compared to the cube thing and it felt more unique.


----------



## RegentHouse

Riley1066 said:


> And these are just a bunch of tetrahedrons:
> Pyramids of Giza, in front of Cairo by LePierre, on Flickr


Yeah, built thousands of years ago, and even stripped of their limestone look more appealing than this box. Millenniums later, where did we go wrong?


----------



## Riley1066

RegentHouse said:


> Yeah, built thousands of years ago, and even stripped of their limestone look more appealing than this box. Millenniums later, where did we go wrong?


Congratulations for missing my point entirely.


----------



## droneriot

The shape is fine, it's the cladding that'll make or break it.

Well, that and the 2WTC design.

If this turns out great and works well with the Oculus, and they overhaul the "we don't actually give a damn"-landscaping of Memorial Plaza, the whole thing will look a lot better than Hudson Park & Boulevard actually.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's hard to 'break' anything with Vermont Marble. Such a beautiful material.


----------



## RegentHouse

Riley1066 said:


> Congratulations for missing my point entirely.


You had a point? I thought you were just being a smartass, comparing Wonders of the World to a box inferior to previous proposals in every comprehensible way.


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Above ground? I assume this is part of the center?


----------



## josh85

I actually really like this design. Simple, yet elegant. I think it will compliment the base of 1 WTC and the transportation hub nicely; if it were something like Gehry's design it would have been too much. 

By avoiding becoming a "look-at-me" structure, it doesn't take away from what should be the true focus of the site: the 9/11 memorial.


----------



## spectre000

iiConTr0v3rSYx said:


> Above ground? I assume this is part of the center?


That steel is part of the structure that supports the Vehicle Security Center. The PAC will be built atop it.


----------



## matthias23

RegentHouse said:


> but whatever fluff you want to use in saying how great this building is, it's still a f**king box.


sure, but it´s about the context.

if you put these somewhere with other boxes then it wouldn´t stand out.
But with all the different designs around and the 9/11 memorial this box totally fit´s in, and thats what architecture is about.


----------



## Riley1066

RegentHouse said:


> You had a point? I thought you were just being a smartass, comparing Wonders of the World to a box inferior to previous proposals in every comprehensible way.


Every building designed by Frank Gehry should be torn down.


----------



## uakoops

They took the big crane apart today. It is being moved to the Fulton street side of the site.


----------



## germantower

del


----------



## germantower

Riley1066 said:


> Every building designed by Frank Gehry should be torn down.


The IAC HQ on westside highway is great, he did nice architecture in germany and NY by Gehry , except its street presence is a masterpiece. But this PAC design is not something that should be build here. This location deserves something minimalistic.

Sitting on this stairs will be awesome. Look at all the small details, the roof , the glass walk above the stairs and such. I think its a great piece of architecture,mwith a unique facade.









Copyright: Rex architects , hosted on Pinterest


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love the ceiling!


----------



## germantower

^^ Me too, it looks very retroesque, very 70s.


----------



## Guest

Reminds me of the Twin Towers lobby lights.


----------



## oli83

Earthcams are no longer updating - except for that one which does not show much of the VSC

http://archives2.earthcam.com/archives6/ecnetwork/us/ny/goaa/gp1/archive4/live.jpg

Anyone knows why? Have they stopped coverage since most of the construction is finished?


----------



## mrmayman

oli83 said:


> Earthcams are no longer updating - except for that one which does not show much of the VSC
> 
> http://archives2.earthcam.com/archives6/ecnetwork/us/ny/goaa/gp1/archive4/live.jpg
> 
> Anyone knows why? Have they stopped coverage since most of the construction is finished?


No they haven't stopped coverage. This happens every few months, the camera usually go down and they usually fix them within a week or two.


----------



## oli83

The webcams are back working :cheers:


----------



## Guest

better put some clothes on now i guess.

:horse:


----------



## sodap0p53

Haven't seen any new steel since the crane moved. Has work stalled again? hno: hno:


----------



## Guest

I hope they make a bridge to WTC7 like before.....


----------



## SgtPepper67

TheProdigySkylined said:


> I hope they make a bridge to WTC7 like before.....


theres no reason for there to be a bridge connecting 7. the lobby can only be accessed from street level on greenwich street. the old bridge(s) were only necessary because it was more convenient for workers to access 7 from the plaza rather than have them go down and cross Vesey street (Which has been made much thinner than its previous incarnation)


----------



## Guest

SgtPepper67 said:


> theres no reason for there to be a bridge connecting 7. the lobby can only be accessed from street level on greenwich street. the old bridge(s) were only necessary because it was more convenient for workers to access 7 from the plaza rather than have them go down and cross Vesey street (Which has been made much thinner than its previous incarnation)



Killjoy.


----------



## sodap0p53

Work finally being done on the hole in soon-to-be Greenwich street. Probably going to be completely filled-in and paved over soon.


----------



## Psych

Its on hold?


----------



## uakoops

No. They hadn't put up any new steel for a while, they were busy bolting/welding/whatever they do with what was already up. But just yesterday they started putting up some more steel. looks like some interesting transfer girders and trusses are coming up.


----------



## karimbo

Is there a large crane that will be installed?


What do the final renderings look like?


----------



## karimbo

The work pace seems pretty slow... Why so? Are there particular difficulties?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see a clean marble cube rise from that jumbled steel mess.


----------



## spectre000

Finally starting to see a real vertical rise on this one.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/ne...t-the-world-trade-center-130-ft-demo/3012/406​


----------



## uakoops

The entire building is going to be supported on just 6 columns????


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/ne...t-the-world-trade-center-130-ft-demo/3012/419​


----------



## marshalca

DiogoBaptista said:


> ​



In the top of the building would be nice to have a garden terrace for cafeteria, and area for concerts, theaters or outdoor cinema for spring- summer time


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzLfDPBpIEC/​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This will create such a nice contrast to the flat glass of the rest of the complex.


----------



## Riley1066

The one major disappointment of this building is that there's no direct connection to the West Concourse below ground.


----------



## webeagle12

Riley1066 said:


> The one major disappointment of this building is that there's no direct connection to the West Concourse below ground.


Yeah I know... god forbid people will walk few more feet


----------



## Enigmatism415

Often a few more feet in the rain, sun, wind, or snow.

It's a disappointment, but I can see the reason: the Performing Arts Center doesn't even begin until a story _above_ ground level, so such a connection would be extremely difficult, since it would have to be carved out of the West Bathtub Vehicular Access portion of the Vehicular Security Center. In other words, no connection _could_ be direct. Anyway, 5WTC and 7WTC don't have sheltered connections to the mall either.


----------



## Riley1066

They might have had a direct route from the WTC Cortlandt MTA Station perhaps.


----------



## Enigmatism415

That would still require going through the VSC because there is no PAC on the first floor. The PAC is built atop the VSC in the same way that 7WTC is built atop the ConEd substation (both the old and new one), and that doesn't connect to the mall concourse either (whether the old or new one).

You can think of the new WTC complex as having a core and ring: the core comprises 1/2/3/4WTC, the Oculus and mall concourse connecting them, and the isolated memorial/museum, whilst 5/6(PAC)/7WTC and Liberty Park form the outer ring—satellite structures that are not connected to the mall concourse.


----------



## marshalca

The design concept is not innovative either


----------



## Architecture lover

Oh, the Italo-Dutch architectural police is here to arrest us all New York lovers, again.


----------



## Architecture lover

On a serious note, I'd love to draw a parallel between REX Architecture in the US, and Alberto Campo Baeza in Europe. It's like they both push minimalism to its limits, but then use such quality materials to compensate for the simplicity. It's a wonderful settlement in my opinion.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/ne...t-the-world-trade-center-130-ft-demo/3012/458​


----------



## SgtPepper67

Enigmatism415 said:


> Often a few more feet in the rain, sun, wind, or snow.
> 
> It's a disappointment, but I can see the reason: the Performing Arts Center doesn't even begin until a story _above_ ground level, so such a connection would be extremely difficult, since it would have to be carved out of the West Bathtub Vehicular Access portion of the Vehicular Security Center. In other words, no connection _could_ be direct. Anyway, 5WTC and 7WTC don't have sheltered connections to the mall either.


if i remember correctly, a few years ago, when the west concourse opened with limited access, the exit/entrance was at the WFC and from the Temp PATH entrance on vesey, right where the PAC is now. i believe they would have a connection from the same area. especially since the VSC doesn't necessarily pass through that part of the mall.


----------



## webeagle12

Enigmatism415 said:


> Often a few more feet in the rain, sun, wind, or snow.


Oh the horror... 1st world problems in 21st century.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Steel Framework For The Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center Taking Shape In Financial District*


























































































































> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/1...enter-taking-shape-in-financial-district.html​


----------



## spectre000

I think work has halted as “non-essential”.


----------



## uakoops

North crane is working today!


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## WillBuild

spectre000 said:


> I think work has halted as “non-essential”.


Work was even ongoing at the new Disney HQ a few blocks north. I have no idea how that managed to get deemed essential.


----------



## Hudson11

cooking with fire now.


----------



## Hudson11

rbrome on the YIMBY forums


----------



## 3tmk

WillBuild said:


> Work was even ongoing at the new Disney HQ a few blocks north. I have no idea how that managed to get deemed essential.


The Mouse commands Everything


----------



## WillBuild

Back in business.


----------



## spectre000

Earthcam update.


----------



## prageethSL

__
http://instagr.am/p/CChXFqqAGWr/


----------



## Hudson11

@sciame_construction on instagram


----------



## spectre000

Bring on the cladding. I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Riley1066

Still got a ton of interior theater mechanicals to put inside before the cladding gets started in earnest I bet.


----------



## spectre000

And probably some fire proofing. But nice to see the final shape complete.


----------



## Swiddle

Anyone know why the Earthcams haven't updated since August 3rd?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Finally this 20 year old void in the urban fabric is filled! Can't wait to see the marble!


----------



## prageethSL

*Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center Tops Out In The Financial District*












> The Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center has topped out in the World Trade Center complex as steel assembly continues. The 138-foot-tall Financial District structure is designed by REX with Davis Brody Bond Architects as the executive architect and developed by the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey.
> 
> Recent photos from Three World Trade Center and atop Greenwich Street reveal the scope of the performing arts center’s frame. The V-shaped diagonal members and cubic outline is clearly visible.
> 
> Progress on the main entrance is also moving along steadily. The grand staircase has not been fully assembled yet, but the steel members that support the bottom of the steps are partially in place. To the east is a sloped triangular surface topped with sheet metal, most likely awaiting the placement of steel and concrete. The final marble cladding will then be installed directly above, as well as on the rest of the building’s exterior walls.


----------



## WillBuild

Not a whole lot of visible progress in the last few months.


----------



## spectre000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340040901628981250


----------



## ThatOneGuy

From inside:


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## spectre000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353840135989833728


----------



## Hudson11

earthcam


----------



## spectre000




----------



## marshalca

spectre000 said:


> View attachment 1138882


It's going to be an iconic building in New York like the Guggenheim. It is a clean, elegant and spectacular design that will stand out in its surroundings.


----------



## spectre000

Good progress on this since the last update.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386684579394818055


----------



## spectre000

Topped out on 6/23/2021. Looks like the exterior cladding has begun on the northern side. But that doesn't look exactly like the renderings. Hard to tell without seeing it in person.






Framework Concludes at New WTC Venue


Framework Concludes at New WTC Venue




www.bldup.com


----------



## droneriot

I was just thinking yesterday that it's been ages since there was an update on this so kudos to your psychic abilities.


----------



## Hudson11

That doesnt look like the exterior facade. It looks like something on the inside. It certainly isnt marble, it looks more like some kind of interior walling.


----------



## spectre000

Final Steel Beam Placed Atop Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center in Financial District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


The Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center, designed by REX Associates and Davis Brody Bond, had a topping out ceremony on June 23.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks like the base marble and ceiling lights have been value engineered.


----------



## streetscapeer

ThatOneGuy said:


> Looks like the base marble and ceiling lights have been value engineered.


No exterior cladding has been put up yet. Or are you saying it looks value engineered in the rendering compared to previous renderings?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'm saying the black cladding was not in the previous renders


----------



## SgtPepper67

streetscapeer said:


> No exterior cladding has been put up yet. Or are you saying it looks value engineered in the rendering compared to previous renderings?


the ceiling lights in this rendering look completely different than what was shown previously.







.


----------



## Hudson11

getting ready for that marble cladding


Manhattan Nyc by Mark Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## xing lin

That exposed ceiling with hanging wooden slats is so cliche and soulless. My city's shopping centre food courts have that exact ceiling design.

The original warm Modernist coffered ceiling grid would have fit this building perfectly


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's so depressing to look at. It ruined my interest in this project.


----------



## xing lin

More revised interior renders:








Shopping centre in my city:









At least the main exterior marble will still be beautiful (from the test samples we've seen).


----------



## Ecopolisia

Irrational and in many occasions too unnecessary value-engineering once again......It's freaking THE last thing the WTC-complex or whole financial district right now or just in this period of time needs. At least they could have kept the marble-cladded base to still perhaps or possibly please us with the absence of the orange cladded ceiling inside the center's entrance area...What a pity,I must say..

But,when that being said, it's not that completely lost or collapsed in my eyes.
There's simply still some interest or "life" left,if you will,I think.Mostly due to the THANKFULLY untouched overall/or main marble-cladded exterior or facades of the center ..yeah...lol..🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️😅🙃😉💎🌈🤙👌


----------



## marshalca

Well, the marble cladding of the base doesn´t look bad in black, it makes a nice contrast with the white marble cube, it can be covered with unpolished black marble, it could look great. For me the tragic thing is the ceiling. The original was perfect, to me it reminded me a little of the style of the movie 2001: A Space Odyssey, it is a futuristic aesthetic of the 70's that New York has always suited very well. 


View attachment 1775130
.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Yeah,somehow agree.I must say I'm more to the contrary what I could live with without its presence on this building, whatsoever..

So, I'd more tend to be disappointed about that marvelous maeble-cladded base is gone to not match the main exterior/facades anymore as it could have end up looking like a whole or complete huge marble square instead of a classic marble ball 🙃😉✌


----------



## delores

Wow they really have ruined it. Those images and the bare ceiling look very depressing.


----------



## spectre000

Pics by me from today. In person I can finally see that the black vertical pieces are steel and built away from the concrete interior. So that's what they'll be attaching the exterior cladding to. So still a ways to go.


----------



## spectre000

Pic by me from today. Can't wait to return in a couple years and see it finished. (And maybe towers 2 and 5 started).


----------



## Hudson11

WTC @ 20 by John Hill, on Flickr


WTC @ 20 by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Despite the value engineering elsewhere, at least the top "cube" should look great in that marble.


----------



## spectre000

Fantastic! That looks amazing.


----------



## spectre000

Is that the NE corner?


----------



## streetscapeer

rexarchitecture


----------



## Hudson11

Construction Update: The Perelman Center — FIELD CONDITION


Facade installation is underway at the Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center at the World Trade Center. Designed by REX, the massing features a cube that is elevated and rotated above the complexity of program at and below grade. The cube will be wrapped in a facade of translucent, veined marble




fieldcondition.com


----------



## MarciuSky2




----------



## spectre000

Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center's Marble Façade Begins Installation in Financial District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


The first marble panels for REX and Davis Brody Bond's Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center are being installed at the World Trade Center.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## baronson

From 10.6.21:


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## spectre000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458225407157850113


----------



## Hudson11

Construction Update: The Perelman Center — FIELD CONDITION


Facade installation is ongoing at the Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center at the World Trade Center. Designed by REX, the massing features a cube that is elevated and rotated above the complexity of program at and below grade. The cube will be wrapped in a facade of translucent, veined marble




fieldcondition.com




'


----------



## spectre000

Holy smokes, they're flying on the cladding.


----------



## marshalca

St. Nicholas Church workers could come here for a moment to learn how to work quickly and efficiently.


----------



## spectre000

marshalca said:


> St. Nicholas Church workers could come here for a moment to learn how to work quickly and efficiently.


I had a similar thought. That church must get like 2 or 3 panels a day. The PAC could be fully cladded (minus the hoist area) by the end of the year.


----------



## aquamaroon

marshalca said:


> St. Nicholas Church workers could come here for a moment to learn how to work quickly and efficiently.


In their defense they are working on a Santiago Calatrava project. I'm pretty sure multi year delays and billion dollar cost overruns are included in the package when you sign on to Santiago's wild ride lol


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, I was worried the pattern might turn out overbearing but it's actually quite subtle! And you can really see the solid/void relation with the memorial waterfalls now.


----------



## spectre000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462074608627208203


----------



## spectre000

Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center's Marble Cladding More Than Halfway Installed in Financial District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Façade work is progressing on Davis Brody Bond and REX Architecture's Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center in the Financial District.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## uakoops

North crane is being taken apart today.


----------



## streetscapeer

*builtby_fletch*


----------



## spectre000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482122370294890498


----------



## Hudson11

while 30 Park Place looks majestic in that view, 2 WTC can't come any sooner to fill in that corner.


----------



## Worldtraveler94

Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center’s Marble Façade Nears Completion In Financial District, Manhattan

*The Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center is scheduled to open sometime in 2023, as stated on large sheets of printed renderings and photographs surrounding the premises.*

Photos by MICHAEL YOUNG. Rendering by LUXIGON.


----------



## Swiddle

^ I can't wait to see what that façade looks like from the *inside*.


----------



## spectre000

How the Translucent Stone Façade Was Created on the Perelman Performing Arts Center


Architect Joshua Ramus discusses the recently-completed exterior of the theater in Lower Manhattan that opens in 2023.




www.architecturalrecord.com














“…The winning bid used stone from a quarry in Estremoz, Portugal called Granoguli…”


----------



## baronson

From 1.19.22:


----------



## Steve92691

Swiddle said:


> EarthCam back online and updating regularly, I hope:
> 
> Performing Arts Center
> 
> Memorial, etc.
> Oculus
> 1WTC Base, Memorial, etc.
> 1WTC
> 1WTC top
> 3WTC Base
> 3WTC Top


These aren't working


----------



## Beber

Steve92691 said:


> These aren't working


The server behind those link is kinda dead at the moment, and I really don't think I'll manage to bring it back alive. So unless something changes, those links won't come back.


----------



## EugeneTars

Today








Direct links to the archive still work. It is enough to change the date and the last digits


https://www.earthcam.net/archives/d27726f9315a3ecc0d8c398ce12cbfbd/2022/04/09/1215.jpg


----------



## Beber

Beber said:


> The server behind those link is kinda dead at the moment, and I really don't think I'll manage to bring it back alive. So unless something changes, those links won't come back.


I did some investigating, and server isn't dead, but it needs a new drive. I'll try to find a spare one somewhere, but don't hold your breath on that.

In the meantime, the code for the redirection is here, in case someone wants to set it up somewhere else. I've tried to manually request an image from the root URL, but it doesn't work, so I'm not sure if it's an Earthcam outage, or if the service is down.


----------



## CNTower246810

The gap left by the construction elevator has been filled. Waterproofing has resumed on the base and more window washing davits have found their way onto the roof where paving work may focus again to close off the gap where the construction elevator connected as well as other portion that still need to be finished. Both bollard sides of the VSC entrance have been poured on the rear. Things should start wrapping up/progressing pretty quickly now if not soon.


----------



## spectre000

Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center's Marble Façade Completes Installation in Financial District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is progressing on the Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center from REX Architecture and Davis Brody Bond at the World Trade Center.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## droneriot

I love it when projects end up looking a hundred times better than any of the renders. Not to mention how much even better it probably looks in real life.


----------



## skcr

facade cranes will remain?


----------



## Ecopolisia

skcr said:


> facade cranes will remain?
> View attachment 3765361


Hmm?Why should it?At least not in that way,due to them being dismountable or flexibly movable and can be retracted,when not in usage.That would not making any practical,aesthetic and rational sense to do so in the first place?I don't suppose it's permanently doing that.So no need to worry,Skcr and especially Eugene ..Lol..🤷😅✌


----------



## CNTower246810

skcr said:


> facade cranes will remain?
> View attachment 3765361


The maintenance davits are permanents but they are dismountable so they won't be visible when maintenance is not being performed. They are only up because maintenance is being done to the facade (obviously). They are the equivalent of BMUs where/when it is not reasonable to install a BMU and it's track.


----------



## Enigmatism415

Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center Nears Completion in the World Trade Center Complex - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing completion on The Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center progresses at the World Trade Center in the Financial District.



newyorkyimby.com





I really like how the East Plaza turned out and I can't wait to use the PAC's outdoor dining area.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^








These reflections are amazing. They can probably be seen inside through the marble too.


----------



## Worldtraveler94

Although 2 and 5 WTC are still left hanging in the balance today, at least the PAC and St. Nicholas Orthodox Church will be completed this year, open and ready for the public. Another important milestone in the WTC site regaining its former glory: Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center Nears Completion In The World Trade Center Complex


----------



## marshalca

I preferred the architect's original design, all clad in the same stone, making the building look like a large sculpture, a whole, a single piece. The base, with that black material (which looks like plastic), does not convince me at all, it detracts from the aesthetic value and quality of the building as a whole. I seem to remember that the wonderful design of the ceilings was also changed for a much more economical model.


----------



## Ecopolisia

marshalca said:


> I preferred the architect's original design, all clad in the same stone, making the building look like a large sculpture, a whole, a single piece. The base, with that black material (which looks like plastic), does not convince me at all, it detracts from the aesthetic value and quality of the building as a whole. I seem to remember that the wonderful design of the ceilings was also changed for a much more economical model.


Totally agree there.But, when that said I'd still satisfyingly enjoy to look at it from many possible angles,especially from a certain distance from it,where permanent placed shrubs,threes or sadly temporary fences or other materials of temporary enclosure it's covering the most lower part of it leading it to open to only revealing the best - fortunately general - part of it.And, you sure know what that most likely is👌👍


----------



## Zackalax13

Seems the cams have stopped updating again for some time… anyone have any photos or updates of the plaza level?


----------



## SgtPepper67

Does anyone know if thats an awning they put on the east side and is it going to be permanent?


----------



## Enigmatism415

SgtPepper67 said:


> Does anyone know if thats an awning they put on the east side and is it going to be permanent?
> View attachment 4160522


I don't imagine so because that's the side that hosts an elevator and staircase to the WTC Cortlandt station.


----------

